# 2005 Attachments



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Stopped by sears and picked up a tractor catalog. They have 2 pages of attachments in it. I was looking for the full 2005 attachment catalog but this is all they had.

Some interesting additions this year. The brush/grille guard is now CHROME! There is also a towable log splitter, manual two handle type. The interesting thing is you can tow a second attachment behind the splitter, such as a cart to carry the firewood. The new front scoop as they call it can be fitted to any sears tractor, LT, DYT, or GT, and has a 200# capacity. For the GT, I think the JBJr is a better option, but for the LT and DYT this sounds pretty good! Another cool attachment for all you striping fans is the "Lawn Finisher", a towable sand filled weight to stripe your lawn. (Now we can have lawns like SJ!)  There's also a new "Bagger Cart" that can be towed behind the 2 or 3 bin bagger to carry the full bags.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=5475>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

second page
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=5476>


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Any idea what the “Scoop” is selling for ?
I checked the Sears web site and didn’t see it listed in the
attachment section, also a search under 24847 came up empty.
I’m not thinking of getting one, just wondering how it priced
against the JB. 

From the picture, it looks like the lift system is similar to the
method used for the snow blower. If that’s the case, I hope it
goes higher than the blower.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Aegt
I know it looks alot like the blower setup. I tried searching for it with the 486 prefix thinking agri-fab was making it but either it's too soon for the parts site to be updated or maybe it's made by swisher since sears is into the atv stuff now.

Anyway for the LT or DYT I think it's great as there are no other ones available. 

Bet you get a nice "popeye" arm after awhile!


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

I really wish there were something available in the form of a striping kit that would attach directly to the tractor, rather than being towed behind it.

Doesn't Simplicity set their tractors up in this manner? I added the nose roller to the front of my GT, but I'd like something to go on the rear of the deck as well.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

There is a company that makes a striping kit that will attach directly to the Tractor. But I can't remember there name right now.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I like the lawn finishing attachment..



Maybe duc can get one for his Cub...
i know he's always wanting his own corn rows some day...:furious: 



911: how about this?? still sort of a tow behind... 

<img src=http://www.bigleaguelawns.com/img17.gif>


http://www.bigleaguelawns.com/


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *I like the lawn finishing attachment..
> 
> 
> ...


Simple_John, that would be a possibility. Even though it is still a form of a tow behind, it fits up snugly to the tractor and will more closely follow the tractor when backing up, etc. than a full-fledged tow-behind would, IMHO.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

I was in Sears the other day and picked up the 2005 Accessories Catalog. 

The loader is new, along with the chrome brush guard (special order), and some other nifty stuff. One thing that caught my eye was the Quik-tach weights. Don't know anything on pricing on those though.

Some model numbers have changed as well.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

911 i have a simplicity and get the stripes.. but if also used a lawn sweeper and that tends to stripe also... it is a pain backing up with them sometimes though..


----------

